# Trail cams



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

What do you use and why? I am looking to get a few this year and want to make an educated buy. Primos, Bushnell, Moultrie or what ever. What's your flavor?


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

There are many different kinds of camera's for all sorts of set ups.
This site even has a selection guide to help choose what camera would be best for your specific situations.
All though it doesn't have ALL of the newest camera's out this year, it will give you a good idea of what to look for.

http://www.trailcampro.com/


----------



## OTT2 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks revup, 
good site for infromation!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, that is an awesome site. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skinny10 (Feb 9, 2009)

*chasingame also*

Check out http://www.chasingame.com/, it's another awesome site with in depth reviews on a lot of different models.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*just bought my first*

just got my first trail cam ever,,,a moultrie i-spy 5.0....put it up and now i spy on some of the wild boar i got coming in....


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

I recommend the link Skinny posted above, trigger speed is your friend when it comes to trailcams. And chasingame dot com has tested almost every brand.


----------



## boehntr (Nov 9, 2007)

Bushnell Trophy cam is a great one, I like the compact size.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

the cuddeback has worked great for me.also tried a moultrie that works great,slower trigger speed,but longer battery life.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

Bushnell just came out with an 8 megapix cam.
I have both cuddeback & bushnell & like them both. I like the 3 pic burst on bushnell.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the Steath Cam Prowler and Moultrie. I like the moultrie cam better then the Stealth. The moultrie has great pictures. Had major problems with the flash and color on the Stealth Camera since I had it. The new Bushnell Trail Cam 8mp is small and the picture quality is great. This also holds a 16gb card slot.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Tons of great info. Thanks for the help guys, i have some work to do before I buy.


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Bushnell Trophy Cams are hard to beat*

Besides being small and working really good, the Trophy Cams have a 2 year warranty compared to everyone else that have 1 year warranty.

Look me up in the manufactures/retailers emporium. I have them for sale on there.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had great luck with my Bushnell TC. Over 4000 pics and 100 videos... battery level meter is still showing full juice. The 8 mp setting is perfect... you can zoom into your pics when viewing and still keep a fair amount of clarity. For the money, I don't think the Bushnell can be beat.


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*trail cam*

Years a go I got a sunpick has a minolta camera in side that can be removed.Its only a 3 meg but gives a great photo got a lot of nice photos.Bad thing is the place that made it only lasted a few years.I wish they would have lasted and made some more up to date cameras they would be a great camera


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought 2 Bushnells. Am very excited to try them out for antelope coming up.


----------



## aitpointer2 (Mar 11, 2006)

spypoint is a great camera. great price too!


----------



## NRUT82 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Cam's*

I have had two moultrie I 40's for a couple years now and they are great.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Scoutguard SG550*

by far the best i have ever used next to some reconix cams


----------

